# Redirected search



## GregS (Jun 29, 2013)

Why are my google searches for this site redirected to a fraudulent HD installation?


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2013)

do you have ad blocker?View attachment 2718506 this is my search just now for riu via google, do you have ad blocker? what browser are you using?


----------



## Raquel (Jun 30, 2013)

I can confirm this, im using chrome with ad block and sometimes it redirects to myfilestore.com which prolly is full of viruses, myWOT stops the page from loading but its still annoying.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 30, 2013)

I too am getting redirected to the myfilestore. It ALWAYS happens when I type in Rollitup and it shows the sub sections that you can click on from a google search. If I hit the toke and talk link, bam redirected.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 30, 2013)

OHHHHH GOD NO! Not the redirect virus. I have had to reformat my HD twice for that SOB. 

It sounds like it may just be RIU related for now. Be careful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2013)

are guys all using different browsers or are all of you just using chrome?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm using IE9 and I tried to do a search, got this in a box:

[h=2]vBulletin Message[/h]expected searchd protocol version 1+, got version '0'


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm using IE9 and I tried to do a search, got this in a box:
> 
> *vBulletin Message*
> 
> expected searchd protocol version 1+, got version '0'


the search is down for everyone and it has been since the 19th, please notice the countless amounts of threads in support about this 

*sigh* sorry but ive been dealing with people just asking before they read i understand the search bar is down but looking at the support page itself isnt.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 30, 2013)

Easy momma, I was only trying to help because you asked what people were browsing with/what they were getting. I saw the endless threads. Don't envy you.

Much love.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Easy momma, I was only trying to help because you asked what people were browsing with/what they were getting. I saw the endless threads. Don't envy you.
> 
> Much love.


i want to know about the redirected GOOGLE search and what browser everyone is using not the search feature on riu.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2013)

firefox here, got a redirected search today.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2013)

aiight just been playing round seems to only happen when i hit"TOKE N TALK" anyone else?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 30, 2013)

Again, I am using IE9 and I googled RIU, then clicked on TNT and it took me to the right place.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2013)

i tried on chrome, and FF , when i click tnt i get redirected ive put up a thread in my staff discussion will give more updateson this thanks guys


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2013)

Firefox with NoScript ... no problems so far. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 30, 2013)

GregS said:


> Why are my google searches for this site redirected to a fraudulent HD installation?


happened once to me tonight too


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 30, 2013)

i wasnt doing search just got redirected


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jul 1, 2013)

Install IE10 and updates and delete that fox and chrome crap...but what do I know I'm just retired old fart with a bachelors in computer science and engineering  If you were running a Linux program then I'd say use the fox but if your running windows products then the latest Internet Explorer is for you (IE10), and personally I hate chrome.. and if you're running multiple browsers at one time (toolbars etc..) then they are cancelling each other out, like trying to run 2 antivirus's software on the same computer they will detect the other as a virus because of the code used to detect the virus in the first place...huh...lol...and today kids we are going to learn to modify our Linux programs and write our own antivirus software...cuz I write all the good viruses...lmao


----------



## Raquel (Jul 1, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Install IE10 and updates and delete that fox and chrome crap...


Lets hope you are just trolling.



RIKNSTEIN said:


> but what do I know I'm just retired old fart with a bachelors in computer science and engineering


Yea and im an astronaut. Your post proves that you actually dont know shit about computers, multiple browsers "cancel" each other ? Thats the dumbest thing i've heard all week  This doesnt even have anything to do with browsers, its a known vbulletin hack that admins need to patch.

Bachelors in computer science, riiiiiiight.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 1, 2013)

moving on...

I did get redirected, but my AVAST detected and disposed of the redirect so fast I barely noticed.


----------



## GregS (Jul 1, 2013)

I use FF. This only began in the last several days.


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2013)

yup looking into it


----------



## clydefrog (Jul 2, 2013)

im having it happen on my ipad...ive been trying to use google and bing to search the site and it doesnt seem to matter what section the results are in...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 2, 2013)

i tried going to another thread and got redirected to this one


----------



## fluxed (Jul 7, 2013)

It seems the only way to clear up this problem is to contact the site owner.


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2013)

fluxed said:


> It seems the only way to clear up this problem is to contact the site owner.


he is aware we are working on it be patient thanks


----------



## homegrwn (Jul 7, 2013)

I get redirected to Myfilestorage anytime I search google for and click on an RIU link. No matter what question I ask if there is a thread for RIU it redirects to myfilestorage. Happens when using all platforms yahoo msn google or aol or bing. hope this helps


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 7, 2013)

damn it everytime i try to do a search i get redirected to this thread


----------



## Admin (Jul 8, 2013)

I think the problem has been fixed let me know if you guy's are still seeing the issue.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

search is working now but dont know about redirects but i didnt get redirected so guess it works lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

working for me here anyone else?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> working for me here anyone else?


last time i said it was it was deleted 
???


----------



## geoff777 (Jan 9, 2014)

I get redirect to Myfilestore.com everytime I visit from a Google search. Any link.
If I click a second time I get RiU.

Really annoying.

Using Linux & Google Chrome


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2014)

geoff777 said:


> I get redirect to Myfilestore.com everytime I visit from a Google search. Any link.
> If I click a second time I get RiU.
> 
> Really annoying.
> ...


just type riu into your web address


----------

